# LPIC 10x - Literatur oder Internetlinks zur Vorbereitung



## JohnDoe (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

kann jemand gute Literatur oder Internetseiten zur Vorbereitung auf eine LPI-Zertifizierung empfehlen?
Ich wollte diese machen, da mir aber mein Arbeitgeber weder einen Kurs noch die Prüfung zahlt und ich alles privat mache wäre gute Ressourcen für mich sehr gut.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

